
Spacebrew: Connect interactive things - MichaelAO
http://docs.spacebrew.cc/
======
voltagex_
I'm not normally one to complain about this, but the page is 8.9mb fully
loaded, most of that is images. I'm on ~10 megabit broadband (shouldn't really
be called broadband) but it was still noticeable.

------
brunchstorm
One of the other contributors to Spacebrew here. Let us know if you have any
questions.

Many awesome people on the internets make Spacebrew possible. All of the code
is open source and can be found at
[https://github.com/Spacebrew](https://github.com/Spacebrew)

Let us know how it works for your projects, we'd love feedback and people's
experiences getting started.

------
tmuir
Is this somehow related to node-red? It looks nearly identical. I always
wondered why things like this didn't gain much popularity. They essentially
make it extremely easy to interface anything with anything. Hardware, Internet
services, local scripting, all of it.

~~~
brunchstorm
We are all going after different parts of the process. For us it was key to
make connecting as easy as possible. Another good toolkit like this is
[http://noam.io/](http://noam.io/)

They all have different pros and cons. We use Spacebrew a lot at meetups or
hackathons where people have existing projects that they'd like to connect,
but don't want to have to rewrite them. They can usually find (or we have even
had people quickly write) a library for their environment since it is a very
simple protocol and they are then on the Spacebrew network ready to publish or
subscribe to data.

------
pandatigox
Can someone describe to me what this is? Is it trying to unify IoT services or
something?

~~~
jamestichenor
I helped make Spacebrew, its best used for prototyping and sketching IOT. we
were really inspired by Proccesing.org and Ardunio, and wanted to make a
project that could be used by students and designers in workshops to make an
IOT project. Much of the problem was really about having interactive objects
and physical computing projects that people made as one offs and being able to
connect them together.

